# Leaving Bristol...



## J77 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Today may be the last time I post for a bit...

I'm moving to start a new job in Amsterdam over the weekend! 

So take care of yourselves, and the fine city of Bristol 

I'll be back, but not for a while...

Proper job!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2005)

*locks door to bristol*



so what you going to be doing? don't they have the interweb in dutchland?

good luck with it, whatever it is


----------



## J77 (Oct 28, 2005)

Cheers krs, will be working in one of the universities there for a few years - should be able to get back online in time, but have to gauge the strictness etc. first


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2005)

just pretend that urban's some sort of porn site, then they won't care


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> just pretend that urban's some sort of porn site, then they won't care




*waits for KRS to start posting knobrot pics again*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2005)

i told you before, that was non-infectious


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2005)

And as I said to you its galloping knowbrot is called galloping for a reason.

And no you ARE only supposed to have the one hole. 


No matter how efficient multiples could be


----------

